# 動詞連用形＋な　（禁止）



## Sweetboat

宮沢賢治の「なめとこ山の熊」から


「熊、俺はてめえを憎くて殺したのでねえんだぞ。
俺も商売ならてめえも撃たなきゃならねえ。（中略）
てめえも熊に生まれたが因果なら、俺もこんな商売が因果だ。
この次には熊なんぞに*生まれなよ*。」


どうして「生まれるなよ」じゃなくて、「生まれなよ」ですか？

これじゃ、「生まれなさい」の意味になるじゃないですか？
もしこれは方言ですか？じゃ、どこの方言ですか？


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> どうして「生まれるなよ」じゃなくて、「生まれなよ」ですか？
> これじゃ、「生まれなさい」の意味になるじゃないですか？


大正解です。
だって80年ぐらい前の東北の田舎だよ？　たぶん賢治の間違いだと思う。きみも80年ぐらい前の韓国の東北をイメージしてみるとわかると思う。
賢治の母:
「ひとというものは、ひとのために、何かしてあげるために生まれてきたのス」Wikipedia


----------



## Schokolade

「言うな」(Don't say) の意味で、「いいな」(高高低)、「いいなや」「いいなよ」(高高低低/高高低高)
「怒るな」(Don't be angry) の意味で、「おこりな」(高高高低)「おこりなや」「おこりなよ」(高高高低低/高高高低高)
のように、「連用形＋な(+や/よ)」で禁止を表す言い方が西日本にあるんですが、関係ないですかね・・？
（「言いな」(低高高)、「言いなよ」(低高高低) のアクセントにすると、肯定の命令「言いなさい/言え」の意味になりますね。）

「生まれなよ」も「低高高高低」だと「生まれなさい/生まれろ」(肯定の命令) になりますが、「高高高低高」で読むと、「生まれるなよ」(否定の命令) に聞こえるんですが、私が関西人だからでしょうか。。ほかの地域の人にはどう聞こえるんでしょうね？


----------



## Flaminius

この作品には後段「なんぼ安くても要らなぃます」のような形が現れるので、この作品の会話文は標準語やそれに近い南関東方言を模したものではありません。したがって、*frequency*さんの「賢治の間違い」という意見は成り立たないと思いました。

「です」をこのように「ます」の代わりに使うことは、見聞の狭い私は見たことがありません。現存しなくても、80年以上前岩手県で標準語が受容される過程で生じ、今は消滅した構文なのかもしれませんが、創作方言かもしれません。創作方言であっても、「小十郎さんさ二円あげろ」にある助詞「さ」のような東北方言の特徴をもっていることは確かですが。

この方言を解釈する上で、「どうか買って呉(く)んなさぃ」に対して「買って呉(く)なぃ」と、ほぼ同じ内容に複数の表記があることに、私は注目します。「なさぃ」と「なぃ」が依頼を表す同じ語の異なる形だとすれば、その語が後続する「買ってくれる」の活用形は同じだと考えられます。つまり/かってくん/と/かってく/は同じ活用形の別の表記と考えるのです。前者から「ん」が脱落して後者になるのは、直後に/n/で始まる音節が来ることが要因の一つと見ます。他の要因は正確には把握しようがありませんが、当該語の文末からの位置でアクセント・パターンが変わるのかもしれませんし、特に理由のない表記の揺れなのかもしれません。その場合、「くんな」の「ん」は鼻母音を表すもので、もともとこの方言は仮名では完全に表記できるものではないのかもしれません。賢治が別の作品でOra Orade shitori egumoという花巻方言のローマ字表記を試みていることは念頭においておくべきです。

一応、この方言では「ん」はナ行の直前で脱落することがあるという傾向があるとしましょう。すると「生まれなよ」は「生まれんなよ」から「ん」が脱落した結果と考えられます。標準語的に「うまれんなよ」を発音すると、この音連続の中では「れん」が一単位となって一番高いアクセントを持ちます。「ん」が脱落してもアクセント・パターンを変わらないなら「れ」でアクセントが最も高いです。*Schokolade*さんが指摘した関西風の禁止表現のアクセントはこうして説明できますし、賢治の方言もこのように読むのが妥当と思います。


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> ねえんだぞ。


ここで正しく否定ができてるのに、「生まれなよ」じゃ揃ってないなとは思うけどね。
（ただ　殺したのでねえ*の（ん）*だぞ　と、生まれ*る（ん）*なよ、の「ん」が一緒だと言ってるんじゃない。）


----------



## Schokolade

Flaminius said:


> 一応、この方言では「ん」はナ行の直前で脱落することがあるという傾向があるとしましょう。すると「生まれなよ」は「生まれんなよ」から「ん」が脱落した結果と考えられます。



そうしますと、今回の「生まれなや」は、西日本の禁止の「連用形＋な」とは、別のもの（っていうかそもそもあんまり関係なかった？）のような気がしてきました。。。

「食べる」「忘れる」「落ちる」「生まれる」（上一段・下一段）の場合、「～るな」の「ん」の脱落でも、「連用形＋な」でも、どちらでも
「食べな」「忘れな」「落ちな」「生まれな」となり、（たまたま？）同じ形になってしまいますが、

「する」「言う」「怒る」（五段など）の場合、「連用形+な」は、「*し*＋な」「言*い*＋な」「おこ*り*＋な」となりますので。
「ん」の脱落の場合は「するな」→「すんな」→「*す*な」になるでしょうからね。
（まあ関西では「しな(や)」「いいな(や)」「おこりな(や)」も「す(ん)な」「いうな」「おこんな」も両方とも使われるんですが、使う地域・人がちょっと違うように思います。ちなみに「怒るな（おこんな）」「走るな（はしんな）」などでは「ん」は脱落しないので、常に脱落するというわけではないのですね。ああややこしい。）


----------



## Sweetboat

皆さん、ご説明どうもありがとうございました。

「連用形＋な(+や/よ)」で禁止を表す言い方が西日本にあるんですが

これはとても興味深かったです。その作品に使われた方言が西日本の方言じゃないとしてもです。
アクセントの違いで区別出来る点も興味深いです。
Schokoladeさんは関西の方ですね。frequencyさんは東京の方ですか？　じゃ、その周りの人々は「連用形＋な(+や/よ)」で禁止」、　これには慣れていないと理解しても無理はないでしょうか？

Flaminiusさん、thank you for your detailed answer. It's still a little difficult for me, but I will remember this part, すると「生まれなよ」は「生まれんなよ」から「ん」が脱落した結果と考えられます。

皆さんのおかげで、とても勉強になりました。誠にありがとうございます。


----------



## Flaminius

Schokolade said:


> なや」は、西日本の禁止の「連用形＋な」とは、別のもの（っていうかそもそもあんまり関係なかった？）のような気がしてきました。。。


まあその、直接の結びつきがあるとは思えないですが、並行的な発展じゃないかという気はします。「なめとこ山の熊」の舞台は岩手県の実在の土地をいくつも集めて構成されているみたいです(参考)。だからこの作品の方言が創作である可能性は捨てきれないですね。

また、私が取り上げた動詞は二つとも一段活用なので、西日本の場合に一段動詞とそれ以外が否定に関して異なる形態をとるというのも、特に並行的な発展を想定する妨げにはならないですよ。


----------



## frequency

Sweetboat said:


> frequencyさんは東京の方ですか？


そうだよ！
確かに「～～な」という否定はあります。ただ、あまり詳しくないのでごめんね。

太宰治というまた東北の作家がいるんだけど、「標準語で文章を書くのは英語で書くより難しい」と言っていたから、東北の人はそんなものかなと思って。太宰と賢治を比べることに意義があるわけではないけど。
賢治はわりと謎な日本語が多い。
おれは山師張るときめた


----------



## Sweetboat

frequency said:


> 賢治はわりと謎な日本語が多い。
> おれは山師張るときめた



ああ、このスレッド興味深かったです。
日本人にも難しいなら、私に難しいのは当たり前だと言えますでしょう。
ちょっと安堵感を感じました。ありがとうございました。


----------

